# Coronavirus-infected Americans flown home against CDC’s advice



## Robert59 (Feb 20, 2020)

In the wee hours of a rainy Monday, more than a dozen buses sat on the tarmac at Tokyo’s Haneda Airport. Inside, 328 weary Americans wearing surgical masks and gloves waited anxiously to fly home after weeks in quarantine aboard the Diamond Princess, the luxury liner where the novel coronavirus had exploded into a ship-wide epidemic. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...f54cae-5279-11ea-b119-4faabac6674f_story.html


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 20, 2020)

The "Spanish Flu"...1918, all before airline travel, mass transit trains and interstate highways:


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 20, 2020)

It won’t let me read the WAPO article without a subscription.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 20, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> In the wee hours of a rainy Monday, more than a dozen buses sat on the tarmac at Tokyo’s Haneda Airport. Inside, 328 weary Americans wearing surgical masks and gloves waited anxiously to fly home after weeks in quarantine aboard the Diamond Princess, the luxury liner where the novel coronavirus had exploded into a ship-wide epidemic.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...f54cae-5279-11ea-b119-4faabac6674f_story.html


Your article requires a subscription.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 20, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> Your article requires a subscription.


Sorry about this. I'm reading the article.
try this link, https://flipboard.com/@WashPost/coronavirus-infected-americans-flown-home-against-cdc-s-advice/a-vLTTOMjLR3-F1fVVggR3RQ:a:419161690-68c729b025/washingtonpost.com

https://www.washingtonpost.com/


----------

